# Would anyone like to talk judo



## mt_empire_judo_man (May 9, 2007)

Would anyone like to talk judo


----------



## zDom (May 9, 2007)

I'd like to listen in if anybody does


----------



## geocad (May 9, 2007)

mt_empire_judo_man said:


> Would anyone like to talk judo


 
Yeah, I would.  Is it just me or does it appear that there isn't anyone teaching Judo in Flagstaff, AZ?  I took a few Judo classes (prior to work getting way out of control) and I loved it.  Then I moved to Flagstaff and planned on taking Judo again but haven't had any luck finding anyone here.  If you have a friend of a friend of a friend that knows of someone then please let me know.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 9, 2007)

I would love to read about it, I have always liked Judo but never had any time to take it up.

Also I did a post a while ago on the fact that a lot of Judo schools in my area seemed to have vanished.


----------



## bignick (May 10, 2007)

Alright, you started, let's hear a topic...


----------



## Darth F.Takeda (May 10, 2007)

Knock!  Knock  Kock!! and you answer  the  door.
Only  to find a flaimeing  bag  of  poop.


----------



## Makalakumu (May 11, 2007)

Heck yeah!  Check this out!


----------



## Freestyler777 (May 12, 2007)

I used to wrestle, and I've been playing Judo for the past 2 1/2 years.  It's great exercise and I meet a lot of quality people.

However, I don't think it is such great self-defense.  I think MMA is the best self defense, and that is essentially Muay Thai with grappling.  What do you think about judo's efficacy?  And what can be changed to make it more effective?  Or does it need to change at all?


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 12, 2007)

Judo is one of those arts that has taken a big nose dive for many years now in the popularity area. It is a shame because it is a great sport and a useful self defense


----------



## Darth F.Takeda (May 13, 2007)

Freestyler777 said:


> I used to wrestle, and I've been playing Judo for the past 2 1/2 years. It's great exercise and I meet a lot of quality people.
> 
> However, I don't think it is such great self-defense. I think MMA is the best self defense, and that is essentially Muay Thai with grappling. What do you think about judo's efficacy? And what can be changed to make it more effective? Or does it need to change at all?


 
Self Defense/Self Protection training is best for self defense, MMA has some relevence, but they train for a strait up, face to face fight, burning inmuscle memory with in a framework of rules, great for a bar fight, but not a mugging or armed assult.

Now Judo and MMA artist who address  self defense in their training have a better chance, ends up looking alot like Combat Jujutsu. Their attributes gained  through  Judo and MMA  are built upon  and improved.

 I've seen so many MMA  fight where one guy is grabing the other from behind, and a million things fromJudo and Jujutsu are right there, but not used,  A  judoka  will  get  you off his back in an instant, the worse thing  to do with a Judoka is  to grab him from behind, you just took out the hardest  part  of a throw, entry  and set up, you justy set yourself up.

Muggers grab people from behind a  good  deal, Judo throws  are  sweet for this.

 I am not saying MMA is  not good,  that would be stupid and dishonest,I use  some of their training methodology in my own training.
 To  many  peole watch a pro MMA fighter and feel that's the best  MA  to take for SD, but if  your not as athletic as those guys, looking into something more to the point, and dirty is better for most,IMO.


----------



## Bubba Buck (May 14, 2007)

After Bujinkan Ninjutsu, and a MT, BJJ, Kali mix for self defence I feel like I am getting more out of Judo then any of them. By nature I prefer striking but the aliveness of the Judo training seems to help me with confidence more than anything else. I have to admit that the time we spend training per week and the low price of dues helps.:ultracool 

I am addicted to Judo!


----------



## Freestyler777 (May 14, 2007)

I'm not degrading judo, it happens to be the best part of my life!

If your slant is toward SD, I could see judo being of great value.  But my slant is to stay in shape now that I am not wrestling, and I think judo serves that purpose well too.

And MMA is not the gold standard of self-defense, that much is obvious.  Still, it gives you a lot of different attributes that makes you stronger than the average untrained guy.


----------



## Independent_TKD (May 16, 2007)

At heart I am a Taekwondo practitioner. However, some time ago I started training in Judo to fill in the gaps of TKD. I really like judo and feel people can learn fast because of the realism of randori. Judo does have its limitations in terms of self defense. The sproting rules do not allow judoka to practice "dirty" moves. However, with a little modification of typical judo techniques, a skilled judo player is very dangerous.

As for judo's popularity, I think it has a lot to do with the growth of MMA and the UFC. I've seen this from local brazilian jujitsu players come to the judo school to "learn a few throws". Because BJJ and MMA tend to be VERY informal, many wouldbe students are turned off by the formality of judo. 

Judo and jujitsu come from the same core. However, the BJJ and MMA schools I have seen allow things that would never be allowed in a judo school. Things like heavy metal music during training, mix-and-match gi combinations, overly negative/aggressive attitudes, a focus on cage fighting, and overly informal relationship with sensei. I think judo also has suffered because the media, particularly Spike TV and the UFC have portrayed randori style competition as a thug's game, with little respect and no honor.


----------



## Freestyler777 (May 16, 2007)

I think you touched on a lot of key issues:  The formality of judo being a turn-off to fighters who are used to an informal relationship with the teacher and fellow students, as well as the notion that judo is just throws and nothing else, when the matwork of judo is quite sophisticated.  You're a smart dude!


----------



## Abbax8 (May 19, 2007)

Hello Everyone,
       Judo is a fine art for a lifetime of study. What you experience when you join a judo club will depend on what the club emphasizes. If the club does alot of tournaments you will do lots of randori with a concentration on standup but you should also study groundwork. Randori, what is called alive training today, is the basis of most competition clubs. 

       The split between standup/groundwork will be anywhere between 60/40 to 80/20 or so.

        What many people fail to realize, a good competiton throw like O-Soto-Gari, Seoi-Nage, Ashi-Barai or Tai-Otoshi are also excellent self defense throws. Throw in a choke and a arm bar and you have a good basis for the beginning of self defense training. Applied against a resisting opponent in randori furthers your preparation.

             Peace

              Dennis


----------



## BlackCatBonz (May 19, 2007)

Does anyone have the book "the canon of judo" by Kyuzo Mifune?


----------



## Abbax8 (May 19, 2007)

Yes, I have it. It is a good addition to a judo library collection.

Peace

Dennis


----------



## Freestyler777 (May 21, 2007)

I think Canon of Judo by Mifune is excellent.  But in my opinion, Best Judo by Inokuma and Sato is the best for competition-oriented players.

And Abax, I happen to be lucky in that I have a japanese sensei (the japanese love their newaza) and we do closer to 60/40 standup/matwork or even 50/50 on some days.  I have a great sensei.

Me, I'm nuts about newaza.  I wish there was more newaza in competition judo, but then it would be kosen judo, and that is not as well-known as BJJ, which is huge in popularity, and focuses on submission techniques and positional control.


----------



## bignick (May 21, 2007)

I also have the Canon of Judo by Mifune.  I'd also recommend Kodokan Throwing Techniques by Toshiro Daigo.


----------



## Vabeachjudoka (May 22, 2007)

I think the popularity of Judo has pretty much stayed the same throughout the years. it in my opinion has been one of those hidde gem martial arts. I also feel that with the rise of mma and ufc the mentality has switched from one of martial artists to just fighters.A lot of new practioners just want to learn to fight, get in a beer brawl and put someone in an armbar. I pride myself of living the life of a Judoka. I can feel the history and honor when i win or lose in a shiai and everytime i step onto the mat. 
as far as SD i think Judo is one of the better MA to choose. if anyone questions the effectivness imagine getting thrown with seoi nage or yamarashi or even koshi guruma on the concrete. very brutal. if you get rid of the restraints of Judo which a real life situation would make you do i feel it is the best for SD.Not to discredit or down play the effectiveness of any other fighting style or martial arts.


----------



## Freestyler777 (May 22, 2007)

I agree with VAbeachJudoka


----------



## Independent_TKD (May 29, 2007)

VaJudoka makes a lot of sense. Judo is definitely a hidden gem. However, it is hard to find a Judo school, let alone a good Judo school. Maybe that will change.


----------



## Callandor (May 29, 2007)

For me, judo is a well-rounded ma. It has striking tech, throwing/takedown techs, and ground techs. Since the striking part, though existent, is not much practiced, I take up Taekwondo. They work well together for me.


----------

